# Are Bloodworms Nutritous?



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

i am feeding Bloodworms to my black mollies and a question came to my mind that as i have heard that bloodworms should be fed to the fishes as a treat and not as a staple diet so i would like to know from you all that do these bloodworms have any nutrition in them which is beneficial for the fishes or are they just good for taste? By Bloodworms i mean freeze dried bloodworms.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I would switch to frozen rather than freeze-dried, for one thing. Frozen are just easier to deal with plus Hikari's frozen blood worms are loaded with extra vitamins and minerals.

Basically, bloodworms _are_ nutritious but they're high in protein content compared to prepared foods so bloodworms alone aren't a balanced diet and therefore should only be fed in moderation. This is especially true of your mollies, which are mainly herbivorous fish. I would use a spirulina based flake for your mollies as a staple diet, supplementing with regular flake, bloodworms, veggies and other foods.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> Well, I would switch to frozen rather than freeze-dried, for one thing. Frozen are just easier to deal with plus Hikari's frozen blood worms are loaded with extra vitamins and minerals.
> 
> Basically, bloodworms _are_ nutritious but they're high in protein content compared to prepared foods so bloodworms alone aren't a balanced diet and therefore should only be fed in moderation. This is especially true of your mollies, which are mainly herbivorous fish. I would use a spirulina based flake for your mollies as a staple diet, supplementing with regular flake, bloodworms, veggies and other foods.


Thanks for the answer sir. Right now i am giving them flakes, pellets and bloodworms only once a week


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just a thought, I would also try some spinach and kale. Both are jam-packed with nutrients, kale espescially is one of the top sources of almost any nutrient you can name. I just buy a whack of each, boil them to perfection then freeze them for later use.


----------



## sam9953 (Feb 11, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Just a thought, I would also try some spinach and kale. Both are jam-packed with nutrients, kale espescially is one of the top sources of almost any nutrient you can name. I just buy a whack of each, boil them to perfection then freeze them for later use.


i had given my fishes spinach by doing the following:
I just took out very small pieces of spinach and put it directly raw in the tank without boiling or doing any changes but my fishes didn't eat a single piece of the ones which i gave to them. lease tell me how should ui prepare this spinach so that my fishes eat that spinach?

One more thing. Is this "Kale" cabbage or not? i would like to know that if i cant get kale then can i feed my fishes some Cabbage and if i can then how am i suppose to prepare it?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Boiling it softens it up and allows it to sink. Some fish seem to prefer it boiled. Kale is another green that's related to cabbage but it's not quite the same. It's more similar to collard greens than to cabbage.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

You can also simply freeze spinach ad after about an hour when it is frozen solid just thaw it and it will be all freezer-burnt and wilty.

You can get kale at a lot of grocery stores; it comes in many different types but mostly green and purple. I use green. You have to boil it because freezing it will not do the trick. It's really tough. But very good for your fish... I know people who puree it into a sludge and drink it like the elixir of life. And it probably is but I am mowhere near that brave lol.


----------

